# Force = Mass X Acceleration



## ptwannabe (Jan 28, 2008)

I'm starting a journal of my off-season and pre-season training for football. My school is moving up from 6 man to 11 man. And in my first year of football after a 3-year break which was my junior year I could hold my own every play but when it came to the genetic freaks out there that had enormously out sized me I knew that next season I had to be much bigger. 

 Six man is a totally different game then eleven-man, six man requires alot more speed, not much size is required, and so I've heard the position techniques are totally different for the most part. 

Just throwing in some information about this last season. Being 5'10" and 160lbs I was one of the smallest guys on the team. Despite my size I still could out bench, out squat, and flat out almost out lift anyone on our team in any lift even guys 70+ lbs heavier than me (which you will find out is sad, very sad after seeing my stats) . But that doesn't make me a good football player.

I've chosen to use Bill Starr's 5x5 9 week program as my off-season workout.
*Starting stats-*
Weight- 166.6lbs
Bench- 185lbs x 5rpm ~ 220lbs x 1rpm
Squat- 225lbs x 5rpm ~ 260lbs x 1rpm
Row- 170lbs x 5rpm ~ 200lbs x 1rpm
Deadlift- 225lbs x 5rpm ~ 255lbs x 1rpm
Military Press- 90lbs x 5rpm ~ 115 x 1rpm 

*My Target Stats for the end of the 9 weeks*
Weight- 185lbs
Bench- 230 x 5rpm
Squat- 305 x 5rpm
Row- 230 x 5rpm
Deadlift- 300 x 5rpm
Military Press- 145 x 5rpm
That may seem far-fetched but I'll try my best.


----------



## ptwannabe (Jan 28, 2008)

_W1D1_

Squat- 5x5 215lbs completed
Bench- 1x5 {1-145done {2-155done {3-165done {4-175done {5-185failed on last rep I should of had this, no excuses though, jus do better
Row- 1x5 {1-135 done{2-145done{3-155done{4-165 done{5-175done

For those of you who have not done Bill Starr's 5x5 program 1x5 means ramped sets still 5x5 just up the weight each set to target weight for that week. And 5x5 is 5x5 with a set weight no weight ramping.


----------



## ptwannabe (Jan 29, 2008)

If anyone is actually reading this I've been really thinking about my diet for this. And I have come to the conclusion that I believe the majority of people on this site and the information given on this site isn't for athletic quality aka sport performance, but just for muscle mass and lean-ness - Just the way I see things- Anyways, I've decided not to watch my calories since I am not trying to prepare myself for a BB competition or anything like that I'm just trying to get better at a sport I love. 

I would eat around 7 meals a day and try to keep my meals clean for the most part but not worry so much about gaining fat and eat enough to get the most from this program. 

I hope someone knows where I'm coming from on this and can comment on what they think about this and "wisdom me" if this is totally whack or what.


----------

